# My pygmy goat, Riley



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my very sweet girl, Riley. She is 10 months old


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Riley does look sweet! Love that first one with her tongue.


----------



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Riley does look sweet! Love that first one with her tongue.


She sticks her tongue out for a lot of pictures. Not sure why haha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's a cutie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Super cute!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute  Is she your only goat?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , she knows she's cute , lolol. What a pretty little girl 
Looks like she is well loved


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe she's so sweet!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love her little tongue. So cute


----------



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Very cute  Is she your only goat?


 Yes and she's like part of the family. she spends half her time inside with everyone!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I love her!!! She is so cute!! I just got my first Pygmy goat he is 5month old buck. Frodo is my half alpine half mini fainting does boyfriend! Hoping to have babies next year!!


----------

